

Ask HN: Domain Appraisal: luckyscoffee.com - Jeremy1026

As the title says, wondering if anyone has any domain appraisal muscles that they&#x27;d be willing to flex and give me an appraisal for LUCKYSCOFFEE.COM.
======
joshtronic
the domain is worthless. if there was a business attached to this that was
generating revenue, there'd be value. don't be a troll.

~~~
Jeremy1026
I purchased it with the intention of tying into a game I was working on, but
the game has since went belly up. Was just wondering if there was any value in
it to keep it, or if it would be saleable.

